# Dragon flys?



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I have notaced a few of thease little, looks dragon fly babys, but i am not having any fly around my room lol

anyways here are pics...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

WTF-
I have no clue Sir


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> WTF-
> I have no clue Sir


Well atleast, i know there eating my snails and dead stuff because i was was watching them eat one.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

did you bring live plants in form a pond.. thats how i got lava in my tank last summer and the bitchs was eating my baby convicts i watched one pounce on one


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

sh*t man grow one out and see what the hell it is!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Woah....got me?
Looks like Dragon flies


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I did not get the plants from a pond, i got some from Dragon, and big als. But there eating my snails, atleast thay can't eat my rhom lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Will it is larvae but what kind is the question.

I dont think they are mosquito larvae, that would suck.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, they look like a dragonfly nymph or a damselfly nymph to me too.

What part of the country do you live in?

In fact, I just googled it and now I'm pretty sure it's a damselfly nymph.

Here's a pic.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Piranha Man's right, they're DamselFlys.
http://www.narbeck.org/Bugs/Bug%20Gallery/...elfly_larva.jpg


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

quite possibly

i would check the tanks (of stuff you bought) at dragon and ba to see if they have the same problem

i would scoop them out and kill them or just throw them out side (killing them with the temp) before they can hatch


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes, that is excatly what thay look like, well if thay hatch there bosc food lol


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i had one of that in my driftwood once, it was brownish... its nice to see someone posted pics of it here


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep i had one of those buggers come in on some of my live plants but it went through my UV sterilizer lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

what does a UV sterilizer do?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

What do you know, there Dragonflys lol
View attachment 159728

View attachment 159729

View attachment 159730


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Is that what they morphed into?

Actually, those are damselflies.

Dragonflies hold their wings horizontal at rest, while damselflies hild them together, like in your pics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL-
Strange indeed....
Nice to see you got some pics of it though.....


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

also dragon fly nymphs or anax i think they are called eat small fish and tadpoles etc, the have this little claw that snaps them up. ill just find a vid.

here
dragonfly nymph


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=166342


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Captive Herps said:


> what does a UV sterilizer do?


it uses ultra violet light to kill pretty much any organic based matter that is so unfortunate to get sucked in to it.


----------

